# W Hormagaunts Claws H Bits/models fo trade (International)



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

I need up to 50 Hormagaunts Claws (scything talons)

I have models and bits for the trade


----------



## Bakuron (Jul 4, 2012)

Not sure if this is still any good to you, but I have just put these up online: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140792276627?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry but I'm after trade


----------

